
As California burns, many fear the future of extreme fire has arrived - moonka
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jul/30/california-wildfires-climate-change-new-normal
======
LinuxBender
I have always said, if something burns, it was engineered to do so. I do not
believe fire is the problem. I believe houses being above ground and made of
wood is the problem. Arson and human error are likely related to these waves
of fires. Those things are not going away. I believe we need to engineer the
problem away.

Before you reply, consider that underground homes have the benefit of being a
constant temperature all year around. This makes it much easier to have a
carbon neutral home. My next home will be completely underground. I've seen
some beautiful and luxurious homes that are underground and even have some
natural sunlight.

Engineered correctly, you can sleep comfortably through a tornado, flood,
hurricane, fire storm, fire tornadoes, zombie apocalypse, etc..

~~~
dragonwriter
> Before you reply, consider that underground homes have the benefit of

Enhanced opportunities for radon accumulation and also for becoming sealed
tombs in the event of earthquakes?

> being a constant temperature all year around.

Sure, the ground is fairly constant temperature if you are 20+ feet down so
you avoid the variability from surface heating. Which is a good case for
geothermal heat pumps for temperature regulation, maybe not so good a reason
for building residences underground.

~~~
LinuxBender
Radon gas leeches into homes with and without basements. Radon is heavy, so
you can easily evac the gases with a proper air filtration and circulation
system.

Managing heat in underground homes is a known and solved problem. Managing
heat and cold above ground is the real problem, that people have accepted as
normal.

